

BizDev people do have a function at hackathons - dirkdk
http://www.charlottehan.com/post/37128734412/a-hustlers-guide-to-the-worlds-largest-hackathon

======
woah
I think a telling part of this post is where she almost expresses surprise
that people were staying up all night to hack. I think that explains a big
part of why biz-dev people are sometimes seen as 2nd rate citizens.

I have some good friends on the sales side of things and they invariably leave
the office at 6 and do fun activities, go to the bar etc. They seem quite
puzzled that I would turn down invitations to go out in favor of learning new
skills and building cool stuff.

In a business that's all about building and shipping products no matter what
it takes, and at an event that is about shipping products in a very short
time, it is not surprising that a biz dev person would be seen as somewhat
superfluous. I'm sure the engineers at the hackathon were quite happy to have
her make a powerpoint and get some beers though.

~~~
sunsiren
Point taken, although I think a telling part of this comment is where you
think I'd be getting beers for engineers. I shouldn't have to tell you how
that makes you look.

